# Pregnant Cat



## Keb0 (Jun 19, 2013)

Hi, my cat, Kayfur, is pregnant. I think around 7 - 8 weeks.
She is very rounded in the tummy area but she is a very timid cat and does not like me touching her tummy. Because of this I've only been able to briefly touch the sides of her tummy while stroking her, but have not felt any movement from the kittens. 
I have a couple of questions to ask.
Firstly, Is there any way to tell quite accurately, how far along she is, without a vet visit?
And secondly, Is it usual not to see or feel any movement from the kittens or should I be worried?
Thanks


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

It's not usual to not see or feel movement, but to be honest, you're not going to be able to feel it with just a brief light stroke of the tummy until she's almost ready to pop.


----------



## Keb0 (Jun 19, 2013)

Thanks Carly. I've had people telling me I should be able to see movement but never have.


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

The vet won't be able to tell any more than you. If she's timid then she's isn't going to be the best role model for the kittens you will need to work very hard to make sure they grow up sociable. 

Please neuter her after this litter - using a timid mum for kittens is not the best idea, especially as the dad will have been the most aggressive in the neighbourhood - so you have timid genes and aggressive gens mixed up - - not a good combination.


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

How old is she? Is there a particular reason she wasn't spayed and allowed to mate, assuming you are not a registered breeder? Has she ever been to the vet at all for vaccines etc? I sense you are reluctant to take her to the vet? sorry If I'm wrong.

Here is a link posted that will provide you with some valuable information and answer your questions.

http://www.petforums.co.uk/cat-breeding/298452-my-cat-might-pregnant-what-should-i-do.html


----------



## lisaslovelys (Jun 7, 2013)

I only know of my own experience . I never felt the kittens moving as I didnt want to make my girl feel uncomfortable (she was very protective of her belly) but I could see them moving from 6 weeks onwards , she was very big and she is short haired and had 6 babies in there so it was easy to see. Just because you cant feel kicks does not matter . My friend adopted a male cat 4 weeks ago and got up a week ago to find 2 kittens suckling away with the FEMALE cat :-O . She is now booked in with Bella for a spay in 9 weeks time


----------



## Keb0 (Jun 19, 2013)

She is a 1 year old cat and she was on a 4 month waiting list to be spayed when she got pregnant. She is only ever out of the house in the back garden with me and barely left my side. This is the reason I'm not exactly sure of how far along she is as I have not seen her with any other cats. 
I know that I will have to work harder to socialize the kittens (with her being so nervous) but I work from home so am quite happy and prepared to do this. 
I am sure that she was a lot younger than I was told when I got her and that this is one of the the reasons that she is not a confident kitty. I was told she was 9 weeks but I think she may have been only about 7 weeks. Also, the mother, with her and another kitten, were locked away in a downstairs cupboard and were obviously not interacted with much.
And yes, she has had all her vaccines and vet checks.


----------



## Keb0 (Jun 19, 2013)

lisaslovelys said:


> I only know of my own experience . I never felt the kittens moving as I didnt want to make my girl feel uncomfortable (she was very protective of her belly) but I could see them moving from 6 weeks onwards , she was very big and she is short haired and had 6 babies in there so it was easy to see. Just because you cant feel kicks does not matter . My friend adopted a male cat 4 weeks ago and got up a week ago to find 2 kittens suckling away with the FEMALE cat :-O . She is now booked in with Bella for a spay in 9 weeks time


Lol. Well, at least I was told the right sex for her.

Thanks Lisaslovelys


----------



## lisaslovelys (Jun 7, 2013)

When you say nervous what do you mean ? Shy scared or does she bite/scratch not like being touched .


----------



## Keb0 (Jun 19, 2013)

No, She's not aggressive. She's just very shy / scared. She won't let anyone near her except myself and my son. If the doorbell rings she runs upstairs and watches from there.


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

Keb0 said:


> *She is a 1 year old cat and she was on a 4 month waiting list to be spayed when she got pregnant*. She is only ever out of the house in the back garden with me and barely left my side. This is the reason I'm not exactly sure of how far along she is as I have not seen her with any other cats.
> I know that I will have to work harder to socialize the kittens (with her being so nervous) but I work from home so am quite happy and prepared to do this.
> I am sure that she was a lot younger than I was told when I got her and that this is one of the the reasons that she is not a confident kitty. I was told she was 9 weeks but I think she may have been only about 7 weeks. Also, the mother, with her and another kitten, were locked away in a downstairs cupboard and were obviously not interacted with much.
> And yes, she has had all her vaccines and vet checks.


i think i would be changing my vets if there was a waiting list like that for what is a relatively simple procedure


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

cats galore said:


> i think i would be changing my vets if there was a waiting list like that for what is a relatively simple procedure


_me to !!! if i rang my vet today, they would neuter by next week !!!! _


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Keb0 said:


> She is a 1 year old cat and she was on a 4 month waiting list to be spayed when she got pregnant.
> <snip>


Just so you are clear - her kittens should be neutered by *6 months at the latest*, not being put on a waiting list at 8 months.

Not clear why there was a waiting list as well - because it was going to be free?

A litter of kittens costs more than spaying a cat, at least in the UK it does. By 13 weeks she and her kittens will have eaten their way through a huge amount of food and used mountains of cat litter. The kittens need worming, they need vaccinations, so even if nothing goes wrong so you don't need an out of hours vet visit each single kitten will still cost you more than spaying her would have.


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

Keb0 said:


> She is a 1 year old cat and she was on* a 4 month waiting list to be spayed when she got pregnant.*


That's an incredibly long waiting list and raises some red flags.


----------



## lisaslovelys (Jun 7, 2013)

Aww she sounds like a very lovely girl and if she was treated badly like that the owner needs shooting and your girl needs some quality loving and loads of attention .. Please get another vet and get her spayed asap after she has had the kittens . I was stupid enough to not get my cat spayed and we have 6 kittens to feed and love and train she is booked in for 9 weeks time but my vet could have fitted her in anytime (just waiting for the babies to get bigger)


----------



## Keb0 (Jun 19, 2013)

I was inexperienced and told that they should be a year old before being neutered. I had no reason to dispute this and as I knew there was a waiting list I put her on it at around 8 months thinking it would be a couple of months at most. 
No, it is not free and are any of your experiences of vets from my area?
Cambridge UK


----------



## Keb0 (Jun 19, 2013)

I joined here this afternoon for some specific advice and so far 2 people have actually offered this. Please don't comment if it is not about my original questions.
Thanks


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

But still a charity? No vet would make you wait that length of time - they would book her straight in if she was 6 months old. Was it the people you got her from who said a year? Would explain why they had a cat with kittens... Maybe they believed all cats should have a litter before being spayed.


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

Keb0 said:


> I joined here this afternoon for some specific advice and so far 2 people have actually offered this. Please don't comment if it is not about my original questions.
> Thanks


It's a public forum, you do not get to pick and choose who answers nor what the answers will be.


----------



## Keb0 (Jun 19, 2013)

Toby Tyler said:


> It's a public forum, you do not get to pick and choose who answers nor what the answers will be.


The comments here are not answers. That is my point. If anyone wanted to truly help they would give relevant answers.


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

when the cat is sleeping or relaxing you should see strong movements towards the end


----------



## lisaslovelys (Jun 7, 2013)

People are just concerned thats all  but please stay here as the advice is priceless  I have learned so much x


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

lisaslovelys said:


> People are just concerned thats all  but please stay here as the advice is priceless  I have learned so much x


that's right. i was just gob smacked at a waiting list like the one your vet has. if i ring up to get a cat spayed it is normally done within a couple of days.


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

Keb0 said:


> The comments here are not answers. That is my point. *If anyone wanted to truly help they would give relevant answers.*


You were given a very relevant link! Have you bothered to read it??? Again, what you think may not be relevant may be very helpful for others reading who think that vets routinely have a 4 month waiting list for a spay. Which is absolutely incredible.


----------



## Keb0 (Jun 19, 2013)

Yeah, I get that Lisaslovelys, and thanks for your help.
The reason I joined was because all the other posts I could find didn't answer my questions but the fact that I am looking for specific answers should alert people to the fact that I have been trawling for answers anyway and have also found out a lot on the subject from doing so. There is no point in people lecturing me about the situation. Apart from anything, I'll be keeping the kittens myself, no matter how many, as I am aware of the situation at rehoming places and refuse to add to that by giving people kittens when they should go to a center and get a cat if they want one.


----------



## Keb0 (Jun 19, 2013)

Toby Tyler said:


> You were given a very relevant link! Have you bothered to read it??? Again, what you think may not be relevant may be very helpful for others reading who think that vets routinely have a 4 month waiting list for a spay. Which is absolutely incredible.


Wow. So judgmental. Yes. I did read the link and it is one I have previously read that does not answer my questions. Maybe you should read a little more carefully before throwing accusations about.


----------



## lisaslovelys (Jun 7, 2013)

Thats what I said that I would keep them and my grown up children would be having a kitten (I was not expecting 6) thats 4 rehomed and I am so lucky that the others are being argued over (I know where they are going) All of my babies will be loved and are very much wanted and have fantasic forever homes I am very lucky that they will not be going to just anyone but people that I know will take very good care of them . I am not asking payment for the kittens but asking for the money for them to be done at 12 weeks before they leave me


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Let's not turn this into another argument over spaying please.
OP - to answer your question a vet will not be able to tell you clearly when the kittens are due and it would not be a good idea to subject a nervous cat to an unnecessary vet visit.
Movement of kittens isn't always that visible and may be harder to see in a cat that is quite fluffy.
I think most of our members are shocked that anyone would advise leaving a cat until over a year old before neutering and to have a waiting list of 4 months  I have never heard anything like it.


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

Keb0 said:


> Wow. So judgmental. Yes. I did read the link and it is one I have previously read that does not answer my questions. Maybe you should read a little more carefully before throwing accusations about.


For your information threads are for the benefit of everyone reading and yes, a four month waiting period for a spay is incredulous.  So if you take that as an accusation perhaps you should examine your reasons for feeling that way.

You let an unaltered cat breed. Perhaps you should have read this link as well...

http://www.petforums.co.uk/cat-chat/232086-i-blame-you.html

Best of luck.


----------



## lisaslovelys (Jun 7, 2013)

Keep asking advice and you will get some really good advice  I was petrified about Bells being pregnant and giving birth but this forum helped me so much . Any worries or questions and there is always someone about to advise. I remember only days ago typing on here with placenta hands typing away as each kitten came into the world . If I did not know to interfere with the delivery I would have lost some kittens but I didnt and I helped break the sacks as they came out so fast mom was not doing it , and I rubbed them in a towel until they moved and took a breath and have 6 thriving kittens 

I also had the "why wasnt she spayed" but put my hands up to being ignorant and took advice on board . I wanted thriving kittens so took all the telling offs and stuff because they are right at the end of the day.. Its to late now for you to undo the kittens so stay around and ask whatever you feel concerned about. BUT PLEASSSSE get another vet


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

lymorelynn said:


> <snip>
> I think most of our members are shocked that anyone would advise leaving a cat until over a year old before neutering and to have a waiting list of 4 months  I have never heard anything like it.


Exactly - and we are even more incredulous if it was a vet that said she needed to be a year old to spay.


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

Keb0 said:


> She is a 1 year old cat and she was on a 4 month waiting list to be spayed when she got pregnant. She is only ever out of the house in the back garden with me and barely left my side. This is the reason I'm not exactly sure of how far along she is as I have not seen her with any other cats.
> I know that I will have to work harder to socialize the kittens (with her being so nervous) but I work from home so am quite happy and prepared to do this.
> I am sure that she was a lot younger than I was told when I got her and that this is one of the the reasons that she is not a confident kitty. I was told she was 9 weeks but I think she may have been only about 7 weeks. Also, the mother, with her and another kitten, were locked away in a downstairs cupboard and were obviously not interacted with much.
> And yes, she has had all her vaccines and vet checks.


A FOUR month waiting list for spaying?
I would find another vet if I were you.....
One or two weeks I could live with, but 4 months??? There is no way I would have accepted that.....


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

:mad2:


OrientalSlave said:


> Exactly - and we are even more incredulous if it was a vet that said she needed to be a year old to spay.


Well, I do know of some old vets who still quote 'no younger than 6 months for neutering and no younger than 9 to 10 months for spaying'.
Unfortunately some rural vets, who are mostly concerned with horses and cattle, are not really interested in keeping abreast of the latest knowledge about house pets.

Strange as it may seem, there still are such vets. Just like there are still GP's and psychologists who claim that ADHD does not exist, or that children simply grow over it.....


----------



## Keb0 (Jun 19, 2013)

lisaslovelys said:


> Aww she sounds like a very lovely girl and if she was treated badly like that the owner needs shooting and your girl needs some quality loving and loads of attention .. Please get another vet and get her spayed asap after she has had the kittens . I was stupid enough to not get my cat spayed and we have 6 kittens to feed and love and train she is booked in for 9 weeks time but my vet could have fitted her in anytime (just waiting for the babies to get bigger)


She is a lovely girl and is now comfortable around us. She was also riddled with fleas when I got her and the vet gave her a treatment that was safe for kittens under 12 weeks to get rid of them.
I agree the owners need shooting. I got the impression that they would continue to breed the poor mother cat who looked so drained and exhausted. Poor thing.
The vet is a very good one who is very caring and obviously loves the animals he sees. It wasn't him who said they shouldn't be spayed til after a year old and when I went in for her health check at 8 months he did say she should have been put on the waiting list when she was much younger and apologized for not saying about it before. I trust him completely and he has said that he will get her in quicker when she is ready after the kittens are weaned.


----------



## Keb0 (Jun 19, 2013)

Jiskefet said:


> :mad2:
> 
> Well, I do know of some old vets who still quote 'no younger than 6 months for neutering and no younger than 9 to 10 months for spaying'.
> Unfortunately some rural vets, who are mostly concerned with horses and cattle, are not really interested in keeping abreast of the latest knowledge about house pets.
> ...


Yes. Many years ago (about 25) I had a rescue cat that was hit by a car and needed a cast on one of her back legs. When I got her home from the vets she screamed in pain every time she stood up. I phoned the vets about it and was told that cats DO NOT feel pain like we do. I immediately changed vets and the new one shaved off a little of the plaster at the top which was digging into her and solved the problem.
I also had a doctor once who didn't believe in Asthma. I kicked him to the kerb too and found a decent doctor to deal with my sons condition.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Keb0 said:


> <snip>
> The vet is a very good one who is very caring and obviously loves the animals he sees. It wasn't him who said they shouldn't be spayed til after a year old and when I went in for her health check at 8 months he did say she should have been put on the waiting list when she was much younger and apologized for not saying about it before. I trust him completely and he has said that he will get her in quicker when she is ready after the kittens are weaned.


Personally I would run from a vet with a 4-month waiting list for spaying, however caring they seem to be.


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

Keb0 said:


> .
> I also had a *doctor once who didn't believe in Asthma. *I kicked him to the kerb too and found a decent doctor to deal with my sons condition.


Wow, you are incredibly unlucky when it comes to doctors and vets


----------



## danniandnala (Aug 31, 2012)

Keb0 said:


> I also had a doctor once who didn't believe in Asthma. I kicked him to the kerb too and found a decent doctor to deal with my sons condition.


Shame you didn't do this when the vet said your kitten needed to be a year old...agree with tt very unlucky xx


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Okay - what is done is done - OP I suggest you change your vet _ at least in issues of spaying. The kittens will need doing asap as you are keeping them all or you are going to have lots of incestuous relationships going on. Kittens can be neutered for 10 weeks old. If you are keeping them all and different sexes I would advise getting them all done asap and no later than 4 months. If this means using a different vet please do so. Or register them all on the day they are born so that they can get in after the 4 months wait.

Vets that early neuter can be found here
Find an Early Neutering Vet I found 9 near Cambridge.

Make sure she has a nice dark safe place to nest, watch out for the plug - you may not see it she might clean it away. DO read the stickies there is some good advice ion there and means we don't have to type it all out again. ANy questions ask.


----------



## Keb0 (Jun 19, 2013)

danniandnala said:


> Shame you didn't do this when the vet said your kitten needed to be a year old...agree with tt very unlucky xx


As I said. The vet is NOT the one who told me that.


----------



## Keb0 (Jun 19, 2013)

spid said:


> Okay - what is done is done - OP I suggest you change your vet _ at least in issues of spaying. The kittens will need doing asap as you are keeping them all or you are going to have lots of incestuous relationships going on. Kittens can be neutered for 10 weeks old. If you are keeping them all and different sexes I would advise getting them all done asap and no later than 4 months. If this means using a different vet please do so. Or register them all on the day they are born so that they can get in after the 4 months wait.
> 
> Vets that early neuter can be found here
> Find an Early Neutering Vet I found 9 near Cambridge.
> ...


Thanks. Yeah. I've read all the stickies and other posts. It was only the 2 questions I had that hadn't been answered anywhere. They will all be neutered as soon as they can be and I'll be registering them straight away after their first health check. (they won't register them without the health check so will have to wait for that) Don't worry, I certainly won't be having any more litters. :thumbsup:


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

Keb0 said:


> They will all be neutered as soon as they can be and I'll be registering them straight away after their first health check. (*they won't register them without the health check so will have to wait for that)* Don't worry, I certainly won't be having any more litters. :thumbsup:


Registering them? I'm almost afraid to ask, but where are you planning on registering them?


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Toby Tyler said:


> Registering them? I'm almost afraid to ask, but where are you planning on registering them?


I think she means with the vet.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Im confused about the registering you are talking about, is your cat a pedigree with active paperwork from a registered breeder, if not you cant register kittens.

To answer your 2 questions, a vet can scan but will not give you a due date as they cant tell, they can try and count how many but in my experiences the scan can be wrong if kittens are hiding, dont stress the girl out with unneccessary scans and vet visits unless she is unwell.

Movement, sometimes you can see movement from 7 weeks pregnant, ive had cats where there hasnt been any movement and all has been fine.

Do you have any other questions for now or has your questions been answered.


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

OrientalSlave said:


> I think she means with the vet.


Wouldn't the vet be doing the health check? OP stated they are going to be "registering them straight away after their first health check"....and "They won't register them without the health check so I will have to wait for that" 

Even if mum is active on the registry, which is highly doubtful, the sire is apparently unknown and the kittens could not be registered.


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

You 'register' with a vet. That's all the OP means.


----------



## Keb0 (Jun 19, 2013)

Toby Tyler said:


> Wouldn't the vet be doing the health check? OP stated they are going to be "registering them straight away after their first health check"....and "They won't register them without the health check so I will have to wait for that"
> 
> Even if mum is active on the registry, which is highly doubtful, the sire is apparently unknown and the kittens could not be registered.


You are very quick to jump to conclusions aren't you. YES, The mother IS registered with a vet and IS up to date with her injections and health checks. If you actually bothered to read properly you would have got that much.


----------



## Keb0 (Jun 19, 2013)

spid said:


> You 'register' with a vet. That's all the OP means.


Thank you Spid. I'm glad someone is paying some attention and isn't full of judgement without thinking.


----------



## Keb0 (Jun 19, 2013)

catcoonz said:


> Im confused about the registering you are talking about, is your cat a pedigree with active paperwork from a registered breeder, if not you cant register kittens.
> 
> To answer your 2 questions, a vet can scan but will not give you a due date as they cant tell, they can try and count how many but in my experiences the scan can be wrong if kittens are hiding, dont stress the girl out with unneccessary scans and vet visits unless she is unwell.
> 
> ...


The registering was referring to with the vet. 
Thank you for your answers.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Thankyou for clearing up about what you meant by registering, please can we keep this thread polite, if you dont like an answer just ignore it, that way you get answers to your questions, being rude gets us nowhere.

If you have any other questions as im sure you will if this is your first experience please do ask, im sure many of us can help.


----------



## Keb0 (Jun 19, 2013)

The vet DIDN'T say that. Please read all posts before making pointless comments.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

I think if there are any more questions Kebo you had better start a new thread. There has been enough name calling on this one and it is now closed.


----------

